# Moods and periods?



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm just wondering if anyone else here has some pretty significant mood swings just before you get your period?About a week to two weeks before my period, I tend to go a little nuts. Big mood swings. I've gone on Seasonale, it's a birth control pack that takes you through three months without a period so you have 4 periods a year. I don't do well on antidepressants, but when I go down, I go down hard during this time. It seems pointless for me to be on antidperessants for only two weeks a month (actually it doesn't do any good) and I don't want to take them if I don't have to all the time. I'm just wondering for those with the same problems, what do you do?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I am Mrs Insanity herself! Dh always tells me he's tempted to move out for a couple of weeks a month, he he. For the entire week before it arrives I get agro and stressed out. I'm talking I want to bash my family over the head with a frying pan agro and the stress, well everything stresses me out. I can't cope with DH, with the kids, with life really. Then the day it arrives I get all sad and depressed and everything makes me upset. Then finally it's over for another 18 days or so







I haven't found anything that helps. Apparantly Evening Primrose oil does but the oil is not advisable for people with D. Anything that helps my hormones at all gives me worse D so we just live with the awfulness of it all







Sorry no help but you have my sympathy


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks screamer.I understand how you feel. It's amazingly annoying. Scary too. I go way, way down, it was nice for the two months that I didn't have my period. Now, it's hitting again. Grrrrrrr. I may have to talk to my GYN again and see if I can stick with the first two months hormone levels (I think the third month is graduated down so you'll have your period) and just not have my period ever. I'm never going to have kids so why do I need a period? I'd rather deal with the health effects of not having a period than deal with the depression. Just my thought. Evening primrose oil, eh? I might have to give that a go. Recently I haven't had any D, only C, so maybe if it's got an extra side effect of making me go, it's not a bad idea.


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

mood swings suck ay! i just come on my period which this month which has sucks even more! was awake for 4 hours last night, bad pain and D. but before my period i always get so moody, for like a week and a half. and its normally wen im at home so my dad and brother get the brunt of my mood! i get in a mood, then we dont talk then i say sorry and then i get upset! its wierd! it happens every month but they still are not used to it! by now you would think they would! MEN! anyway i have just rambled! sorry no advice, but hope you find something to help you soon. take care xXx


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

For mood swings, pms, etc... I went to my doctor because I was SO bad. He told me to take vitamin B complex, and it does help quite a bit. I did not want to take "chemicals" as I am taking enough of those due to IBS and other females problems, so I thought I'd try his suggestion. Give it a shot, a vitamin supplement in my opinion, is far better than a mood altering drug.Take care and hang in there!Valerie


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah i was told about b vitamin complex too but i have severe allergy to b3 lol ... i used to use evening primrose before my ibs and that helped a lot. i find a good workout or shag helps lol anything to burn off energy also find chocalte or chinese hieghtens my mood.... sorry cant spell and too tired to go back and change it


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

kateandtink....what's a typo or two between friends? Get some rest sweetie... and... chocolate cures everything (except IBS unfortunately)







Peace,Valerie


----------



## 16272 (Sep 2, 2005)

arrr i am like the devil when its my time of the month, i get really bad period pain and abdominal pain and don't know what hurts more, i can't take pain killers as i'm on so many other pills, i just have to put up with it, it sucks!!!My other half wants to leave when its that week, my mood changes like the click of a light switch, i mad because of my hormones, but i'm in pain because of IBS. I wish i could stop one of them, the IBS preferibly.Anyway, i hate being a woman because of periods but then love it because i can't give life.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

B complex vitamins, eh???? Hmmmmm, maybe I'll have to give that a go. It sounds resonable enough. Men, don't generally have a clue when it comes to women! It's amazing, we've been on the earth how long with them and they still can't figure out that it sucks to have mood swings and bleed for a week or so every month?Yes, a good workout used to work well for me, except... well, in true Accident Girl form, I keep injuring myself. I'm trying to get there again. If only I could make it one whole week without hurting myself, ok, probably too much to ask, but even a day, or an hour would be nice. A shag, would be wonderful, but... it takes two to tango. Sigh. Dating, not my strong suit. I haven't had one in about two years (not for lack of effort...) Maybe I just need to move to Alaska. It's hard to be 27 going on 50. Chocolate, does a body good. He he he. I cheat, I drink chocolate milk, I kill two birds with one stone. Somedays I wish that someone would just take out them old female organs (heck, I don't have any plans to use them, can't they be just like a bloody appendix?). My life would be so much nicer without them.


----------



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

this is the worst time of the month for me. I get horrific cramps and live off midol for the first couple day. I also find the first two days before and after my period my stomach is a mess but during i have no ibs symptoms whatsoever


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Sometimes I get a bit of D just before my period, but other than that, I have the constant pain, as always and usually constipated. Somedays I can decide if the pain is from IBS or from menstrual cramps. Luckily I have some heavy hitting painkillers for various athletic injuries............... I just knock myself out, usually, although I switched to Percoccet today (needed something stronger than darvocet because knee injuries hurt!!!!) and unfortunately, I'm one of the unlucky few that it jazzes up and I become the life of the party instead of sleeping. Lucky me. Yay, I'll be awake all night watching reruns of CSI that I've seen a billion times.


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

LADIES!MENSTRUAL CRAMPSMENTAL ILLNESSMENOPAUSEEVER NOTICE THAT MOST OF OUR TROUBLES BEGIN WITH "MEN"?


----------

